# Flavourette event



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Pics from my Flavourette event in Jenks OK. Great Turn out and everyone had a great time!!!

Bigfoot


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

drinks,cigars,flavourettes -- you just can't lose


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great shots; thanks for sharing.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

We had a Flavourette event of our own here in Charleston this weekend, too. About the only way I'll smoke a CAO Flavour. Great time!


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

DAMM sweet wine dirnks,cigars and smoking hot birds ill take a glass of white a rocky patel gold and the one in the orange please


----------



## my first was a villiger (Sep 7, 2007)

whens the next one


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

DAMM sweet wine dirnks,cigars and smoking hot birds ill take a glass of white a rocky patel gold and the one in the orange please

Um, this is a CAO event, so no rocky's for you!!! lol


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

You could almost learn to love flavored cigars -- nahhhh...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

alanf said:


> You could almost learn to love flavored cigars -- nahhhh...


LOL!!!! Almost enough to make ya try one though... nah


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> DAMM sweet wine dirnks,cigars and smoking hot birds ill take a glass of white a rocky patel gold and the one in the orange please
> 
> Um, this is a CAO event, so no rocky's for you!!! lol


good lord! I wanna try the orange too!!!!!!


----------

